
I log into GA, how did that language get there? Vote for trump? - somid3
http://imgur.com/a/wQ47A
======
roryisok
It's possible to fake your accepted language pretty much like any other header

~~~
somid3
yeah, you'd think GA would filter for valid accepted options

